
Software Optimization Guide ForAMD Family 17h Models 30h and Greater Processors [pdf] - dragontamer
https://developer.amd.com/wp-content/resources/56305_SOG_3.00_PUB.pdf
======
dragontamer
There have been a lot of Ryzen 3 or EPYC 2 discussions recently, so I figured
that the community may be interested in the official documentation for how to
optimize these processors.

The lingo is a bit hard to get into if this is your first optimization manual,
but its terse and a relatively short read. If any "beginners" wish to tackle
this text, I suggest Agner Fog's tutorials as starter material.
[https://www.agner.org/optimize/microarchitecture.pdf](https://www.agner.org/optimize/microarchitecture.pdf)

